# Anyone else waiting Amnio results? I'm terrified.



## nikkinoo77

Hiya! 
I'm 33 and pregnant with my 2nd baby. I had blood results back which showed my HCG hormone 4x what it should be, scan was fine but my bloods have put me in the high risk category for downs, 1:129 chance to be exact.

I had the amnio last week with no probs, have been told I will get results thurs or friday this week and am so so scared. Am very tearful and feel sick whenever i think about what might be about to happen.

Just wondered if anyone else is waiting for amnio results and is going through the same.

Any positive feedback at all would great 

XXXXXX:cry:


----------



## charleychamp

hi, im liane im 30 and due my 2nd child too, im sure your results will come back just fine, try not to worry too much, i too go in for a cvs test tomorrow, they have me down for a 1 in 5 chance of down syndrome, how was the amio test if you dont mind me asking? was it painful?

I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get the results you are waiting to hear xx


----------



## nikkinoo77

Hi Liane

I hope your right, I'm so scared right now, as I guess you are too. I have got my fingers crossed for both of us  

The amnio didn't hurt one bit, it felt a bit unconfortable but thats it, it was over before I knew it, that was Weds last week. Are you going to have the Amnio as well? 

We found out 3 weeks ago that i was at risk, ive been so stressed and trying to look after my 18 month old is hard. I basically havent seen any of my friends for weeks, i just want this nightmare to be over.

When will you get your results? i hope yours are quicker than mine.

Nikki
X


----------



## charleychamp

hi, glad to hear its not too painfull!! i wont be having a amnio too im just having the cvs where they take from the placenta instead, my docs said i will have the main results back within 48hrs so thursday at the latest, then they leave the results to mature over 2 weeks to check for any other smaller problems as far as im aware, fingers crossed for the two of us and hopefully it will be just 1 big nitemare in which if it is i think the docs need to re think how to put the message forward to people as it is soo scary for people in our position and from alot of reading up there is that many false positives going around its scary!


----------



## nikkinoo77

When did you say you were having cvs? How do they do that test? looks like you will be getting your results before me so ive got everything crossed for you.

I've also done a lot of reading and am desperatly hoping this is all just precautionary, I agree though, its too scary. My screening midwife said in 5 years they are doing away with screening tests including scans and having 1 blood test at 3 months which tells you one way or another if there are any problems. I would much rather that than all this waiting. 

XXXXX


----------



## charleychamp

Im having it tomorrow 3.30, its similar to the amnio 1 but where as they take fluid from round the baby with mine they go into the placenta with the needle and take a small amount of placenta to test, with me only been 12wks this is the test i have to have otherwise i would have to wait until i was 15+ wks for the amnio test


----------



## Trying4ababy

Good luck with your results

I had an amnio done quite a few weeks back and it took 3 WEEKS to get my results...longest 3 weeks ever


----------



## nikkinoo77

charleychamp said:


> Im having it tomorrow 3.30, its similar to the amnio 1 but where as they take fluid from round the baby with mine they go into the placenta with the needle and take a small amount of placenta to test, with me only been 12wks this is the test i have to have otherwise i would have to wait until i was 15+ wks for the amnio test

Hope all goes ok today liane, I'm sure you will be fine, the waiting is nearly over for both of us now. I'm praying our results are good ones and that we don't have to wait any longer than Thurs.

Good luck again 

Nikki
XXXX


----------



## charleychamp

Hi nikki,

Have you heard anything yet?? i have to ring them tomorrow at 4pm to get my results! hopefully they will be in but if not should have them friday at 11am, the test was terrible so painfull but hopefully all worth it!! fingers crossed for us both xx take care xx 

UPDATED: Hi Nikki, just to let you know i got my results back today and there all perfectly normal!!! as i am sure yours will be too, you have alot better chance than i did so im sure everything will be just fine!! thanks for the comments they helped me alot, hope to hear some good news soon, liane xxxxx


----------



## nikkinoo77

Hiya!

So so please for you, thats great news! at last now you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! 

I am still waiting, we were told today or tomorrow so its looking like tomorrow now, keep you fingers crosssed im still so scared.

Hopefully have some news for you this time tommorrow.

Congrats again 

Nikki

XXX


----------



## nikkinoo77

UPDATED******* Just got results back and all clear! and we are having a little boy! one of each perfect! Thanks to everyone for comments XXX:happydance:


----------



## charleychamp

nikkinoo77 said:


> UPDATED******* Just got results back and all clear! and we are having a little boy! one of each perfect! Thanks to everyone for comments XXX:happydance:

OOhh Excellent nikki, so pleased for you!!!!!! and a little boy 2!! im having another little girl!!, congratulations enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Great news!! 
Great name too lol (and 77 is my birth year!! Spooky!)
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xXx


----------



## lottie77

nikkinoo77 said:


> UPDATED******* Just got results back and all clear! and we are having a little boy! one of each perfect! Thanks to everyone for comments XXX:happydance:

awww thats great news :happydance: congrats on your perfect little boy you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now :hugs:


----------



## lil-star

Awww congrats such a relief:) enjoy the rest of the pregnancy!


----------



## Vix_2009

aww congrats on your news!


----------



## nikkinoo77

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Great news!!
> Great name too lol (and 77 is my birth year!! Spooky!)
> Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xXx

Thank you so much! ha ha excellent, maybe we were twins seperated at bith, my name was going to be jessica too but my mum wanted nicola, even more sppoky (i take it your little girl is called jessica) 

XXX


----------



## Sunchine

i am 14 week pregnant & waiting for the amnio test since a week i am worried my rsk was 1/65 dunt know how to react


----------



## Sunchine

:cry:.............. i am just waiting for the result since 1 week..


----------



## Sunchine

Hi I got my result & the docter askes eveer think is normale hope all the best for all the others i am very happy these days was too tough for me & my hubby.


----------



## wish2bmum

glad to hear your results were good sunchine, I'm glad this thread has popped up as I too go for amnio on Mon (Valentines day will never be the same again :( )

Nuchal measurement was 4.4mm and combined bloods gave 1:90 chance of downs or other chromosome abnormaility. Hope the results come back quick though as I've been waiting for the test since 12 weeks and will be 15 weeks Mon so the thought of more wiating is horrendous :(

good luck to anyone else in the same position too


----------



## Styling

I had the amnio test done at 20 week or around there and everything came back negative. I believe they are doing it again next week on the 15th. A little advice, dont worry till they give you something to worry about. I was scared to death over that test and in the end it was nothing. 

Also a friend of mine had the test done and it came back positive for T-18. She made the choice to keep the baby( as I would have) and now he is 5 years old and DOES NOT have t-18. The test was wrong. With that being said....DO NOT EVER GIVE UP HOPE!!


----------



## zarasmummy

Hi Wish2bmum,
Just wanted to wish you luck for today. I am booked to have a cvs on Wednesday and am very nervous. Hope all goes well for you. xx


----------



## wish2bmum

well all went well and I'm just resting at the moment, hubby cooking tea :) and got him doing a few little jobs (great :) )

hoping to get first set of results tomorrow afternoon, which I wasn't expecting so feeling rather nervous but hopefull with all the posetive stories I've heard on the forum.

just to add, the anti D injection hurt the most, that stung like a bugger! lol


----------



## mummymarsh

wish2bmum said:


> well all went well and I'm just resting at the moment, hubby cooking tea :) and got him doing a few little jobs (great :) )
> 
> hoping to get first set of results tomorrow afternoon, which I wasn't expecting so feeling rather nervous but hopefull with all the posetive stories I've heard on the forum.
> 
> just to add, the anti D injection hurt the most, that stung like a bugger! lol

have you had your results???? hope they were all clear... myself and husband haave been tested to see if we are carriers of cystic fibrosis as our baby has echogenic bowell syndrome... im little nervous about whats to come over next few months.. im 20 weeks.... xxxx


----------

